# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  تحليل وحوار الأعضاء

## الوردة الاردنية

.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد الله اوقاتكم 
ومسائكم وصباحكم بالمسرات
اعزائنا الاعضاء

سنركـزمن خلال هاذا الطرح على الحوار والنقاش ومدى اهـميـته
في حياة الانسان
يعتبرالنقاش والحوار في بعض الضروف والمواقف هام وذا 
ضروره ملحه للكل سواء كانوا رجالاً أو نساءً 
والبعض يرى ان الحوار والنقاش لا غنى عنه يحتاجه كلاً منا
في كافة مجالات الحياة
وكلما كنا متمرسين في هاذا الجانب كلما كان ذالك مساعداً هاماً وضرورياً 
لتحقيق طموحاتنا في الحياة
الا ان الحواروالنقاش في بعض الاحيان يعتمد
على مدى معرفـتنا بشخصيه الطرف المقابل لنا اثناء الحواروالنقاش
وهاذه النقطه تأخذنا لجانب اخر الا وهو تحليل
واكتشاف الشخصيه الماثله امامنا

طرحنا هاذا يتكون من 
من اربع مراحل وسنتطرق لـها مرحله تلو مرحله

المرحله الاولى 
ستكون للرد على اسئلة الموضوع من قبل الضيفين

المرحله الثانيه 
تحليل واكـتشاف شخصية الضيف المقابل

المرحله الثالثه 
يعقب كل ضيف على ردود الضيف المقابل له ويناقشه ويصحح له ردوده
على الاسئله وتحليله لشخصيـته

المرحله الرابعه 
حوار ونقاش عام في جميع المجالات 
ويبدء كل منهما في طرح أي اسئله تجول في خاطره على الضيف الاخر 
والأسئله تكون عن اي شي يريد الضيف معرفته عن الضيف الاخر او اي امر ترغب في مناقشته معه 
و تبادل وجهات النظر حوله

************

والان على الضيفين إلاجابه على الاسئلـه التاليه
لـ يتسنى لنا معرفـه نظرتهم لـ بعضهم البعض 
من خلال اسئله نستطيع بها رؤيـه ما سجلتـه أناملهم وماخطـه اقلامهم 
من مواضيع وردود 
وتعد وسيلـه نــكــتــشف بها انـفـسنـا في عيون الاخرين 
وترى شخصيتـك التي رسمتها بمواضيعك وردودك
هدفنا من هاذا الطرح بث روح الـمحبـه والتفاعل بين الاعضاء
مع الابتعاد عن المجاملات 
والبعد عن الاسلوب الفض في إبداء الرأي
الاسئله
عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
شخصيته في المنتدى؟
معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟
قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
اجمل رد له ؟
من العضو المقرب له ؟
نصيحة توجهها له ؟
طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟

اسئله اختياريه 
كيف التحـقـت بالـمنـتدى ؟ 
ما هو أطرف موقـف واجهته في الـمنـتدى ؟

نامل بعد الرد على اسئله الموضوع
تعلم اساسيات النقاش السليم واقناع الاخرين بوجهة نظركم بطريقه صحيحه وسلسه 
مع تحليل واكتشاف الضيف الاخر 
واحياء ابداعات الحوار الناجح بين المناقشين

مدة الاستضافه اسبوع 
وعند انتهاء مدة الاستضافه يختار الضيفين عضوين اخرين 
ويشترط ان يكون الضيوف من جنسين مختلفين من عضو وعضوه

الموضوع بادارة الاعضاء التاليه اسمائهم بحسب الاقدميه في المنتدى

المديرة العامة : دموع الغصون 

سيد الحصن : هدوء عاصف 
المشرفة : صديقة بنت الشديفات
والعضو المؤسس : محمد العزام 


يسمح >> للاعضاء << بطرح الاسئله على الضيوف 
في الوفت المناسب الذي تحدده المديرة العامة دموع الغصون  اثناء فترة الاستضافه


نرجو
ان يبتعد الضيوف عن المدح والاطراء
مع ضروره الشفافيه في طرح الاراء ووجهات النظر
اثناء تحليل واكتشاف الشخصيه واثناء الحوار والنقاش ايضاً

لكم مني خالص التحيات 
الوردة الاردنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

~|| الفهـرس ||~

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة كتير حلوة 
بتقرب الاعضاء من بعض وبتخلق جو من الالفه والتعارف والمحبه والأخوة و فهم أكثر للعقول وطريقة تفكير الأعضاء ومايمتلكون من طاقات حواريه ومدى عمق مستوى النقاش 
كمان بنشوف رأي الأعضاء ببعض و بنشوف شخصيتنا بعيون الآخرين 
كتير انبسطت بالفكرة وعجبتني بتمنى تعجب الكل وتلاقي التفاعل المطلوب 
لكن بدي ركز على نقطة مهمة ياريت ما يكون في مجاملة كتير ومايكون في تجريح 


رح نبدأ بالموضوع و رح يتم اختيار اول عضو وعضوة لكن لنسق الموضوع بينا ونتاكد من أن الفكرة واضحه للجميع 

الله يعطيكِ ألف عافية  " الوردة الأردنية " 
كالعادة مميزة في كل أفكاركِ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع مميز جداً جداً جداً وراقت لي الفكرة ، كل الشكر الوردة الأردنية مميزة كعادتك*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فكره رائعه تجسد روعه تفكيركـ غاليتي ،، 

اشكركـ طرح مميز

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يعطيكي العافية الوردة 
موضوع حلو ورائع 

بتمنى الكل يتفاعل فيه ويتعامل بمبدا الشفافية والصراحة 


مشكورة مرة ثانية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشالله الله يسمع منكو 
انه الكل يتفاعل معنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة مرة تانية " الوردة الأردنية " 
و الشكر لـ " هدوء عاصف ، محمد العزام ، صديقة " 

تم اختيار اول ضيفين لهذا الموضوع 

" معاذ & روان "

الفكرة واضحة للجميع 
الجزء الأول منها رح يكون اجابة الاسئلة هدول 
عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
شخصيته في المنتدى؟
معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟
قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
اجمل رد له ؟
من العضو المقرب له ؟
نصيحة توجهها له ؟
طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟

اسئله اختياريه
كيف التحـقـت بالـمنـتدى ؟
ما هو أطرف موقـف واجهته في الـمنـتدى ؟


روان رح تجاوبيهم عن معاذ ومعاذ رح تجاوبهم عن روان
عم ننتظر اجاباتكو

----------


## &روان&

ممممممممممم  يلا نبلش
عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
هو عبارة عن احد اعضاء المميزين في منتديات الحصن الاردنية
شخصيته في المنتدى؟
شخصية مثقفة
معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
بكل روح الاخوة
ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
لا شي 
بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
روحه المرحة
هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لا .....
لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
محب لوطنه
صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
مممممممممم ما بعرف
بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
الصراحة
مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
واحشني مووت  & اطلب من يلي بعدك وجبة من المطعم
ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
ما الو اسم مستعار
ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
في مكانه
ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
ما في احلى من علم البلاد
ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
معبر
عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
........
كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
مسا الخير 
صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟


قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
جيد جدا مرتفع
ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
 الصبر
موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
...............
في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
افي قسم المطبخ   ضعيف جدا   هههههه
قسم كلنا بنحبك يا اردن   ممتاز
الحانة والعابها جيد جدا
ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
في مكانها
اجمل رد له ؟
وين الشاحن
من العضو المقرب له ؟
على ما اعتقد  محمد حورية
نصيحة توجهها له ؟
عندك ابداعات كتيرة احرص على على توظيفها
طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟
سلامتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
روان 
احد اعضاء المنتدى وتتميز بنشاطها الدائم في المنتدى .

شخصيته في المنتدى؟
شخصيه هادئه 

معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
بكل احترام

ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
لم اتعامل معها حتى اعرف ماذا ينقصها . . !!

بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
من احد المعلومات الشخصيه لـ روان . . 
الإهتمام :  القرآن الكريم

هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لا يوجد

لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
سيدة الحزن 

صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
الحزن . . !!
بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
روان إلها بس 4 مواضيع بالمنتدى 
مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
انت مجرد ورقة
ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
روان . . إسم حلو 
ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
كبار الشخصيات . . عادي 
ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
اصلاً عادي . . بس بحب احكي لروان . . شو سبب الحزن ؟؟
ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
غريب نوعا ما . . وإله تعبير خاص 

عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
انا عتبان عليكي . . لانو ما إلك بالمنتدى غير 4 مواضيع بس . . حرام لازم يكون اكثر من هيكـ
كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
مساء الخير

صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟



قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟

لا ما شاء الله عليها . . جيد جداً .
ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
بصراحه ما في شي معين . . 

موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟

 ಌಌ توقيعك سيدي ...ಌ...هذا طلب استقالتي ಌಌ
لانو انا ما بحب الإستقاله . . هيهيهيه

في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
قسم الحانه . . ممتاز
قسم نحبك يا اردن . . جيد جدا
الاقسام الادبيه . . جيد
الاقسام التقنيه . . ضعيف

ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟

ردود عاديه . . لازم يكون غيها نوع من الأمل و التفاؤل . .
اجمل رد له ؟
هل يجب ان اصوم .. 
عن الاشتياق اليك أيضا ..! 

من العضو المقرب له ؟

اختها دودو
نصيحة توجهها له ؟

غيري التوقيع وتفائلي بالحياة 
طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟
زيدي عدد مواضيعك بالمنتدى . . وخلي عندك أمل بالحياة 

اسئله اختياريه :
كيف التحـقـت بالـمنـتدى ؟ 
أعتقد صدفه . .

ما هو أطرف موقـف واجهته في الـمنـتدى ؟

كثيره هي تلكـ المواقف  . . تخونني الذاكره على تذكرها . .



________________________________

أتمنى أنني كنت خفيف الظل . . وإجاباتي كانت لطيفه . . وأتمنى إني ما تأخرت عليكم بالرد عـ الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

استمتعنا كتير باجباتكو و بمشاركتكو بس كانو المعرفة كتير سطحية بنتمنى هاد الموضوع يكون بداية لتعرفو الأعضاء أكتر ونتعرف على بعض اكتر 
شكرا كتير لـ معاذ وروان على اجاباتهم باول جزء 
بهيك روان جاوبت عن معاذ ومعاذ جاوب عن روان 
هلا رح ننتقل للمرحلة التانيه و معاذ يعطينا رأيه بروان من خلال المواضيع والمشاركات والردود ويحلل شخصيتها و روان نفس الشي رح تحكيلنا عن معاذ وتحلل شخصيته من خلال المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

شكرا الك دموع 

   هلأ بالنسبة لشخصية معاذ رح تكون من خلال المنتدى
   من خلال الجولة الي قمت فيها في مشاركاته ومواضيعه وجدت انو شخص صريح في ردوده ومشاركاته ولاحظت هذا الشي من خلال عدة مواضيع منها 
    شو بتحكي عن يلي في بالك   باختصار
    وايضا شخصية جدية ومحب لوطنه ولاحظت ذلك من خلال مواضيع قسم كلنا بنحبك يا اردن
   والشخصية العاشقة الهادئة  من خلال ردوده  في موضوعه المميز  خواطر ويشعر بالاعضاء الاخرين  اذا غاب احد الاعضاء 
  ويلي لفت انتباهي اكتر ومن خلال الحديث معه من خلال المنتدى  انو شخص مكافح  يعني ايام الدراسة كان يشتغل   على ما اعتقد
 واخيرا لا ننسا انه يتميز بالروح المرحة في المنتدى



       وسلامتكم   
       روان

----------


## shams spring

*موضوع كتير حلو وفكرة مميزة .... يعطيكم الف عافية ^_^*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بالنسبة لشخصية روان رح تكون كالتالي :

اول شي روان مسجله بالمنتدى من سنه 2010 . . ويعني هالشي انها من رموز وكبار المنتدى يلي بنعتز بتواجدهم واستمرارهم معنا في منتديات الحصن الاردنية 
وكمان من خلال جولتي السريعه الي قمت فيها في مشاركات روان المتعدده ومواضيعها الاربعه . . 

 وجدت انها انسانه بتحب تتواجد بـ قسم الحانه وقسم المكياج والعطور كـ أكثر اقسام بالمنتدى .. لكن ما بننسى وجودها وتفاعلها في باقي اقسام المنتدى  
وايضا شخصيتها مرحه وما بتحب تزعل حدا بالمنتدى , , لكنني ملاحظ بالفتره الاخيره انو روان بدها توصل رساله معينه لشخص فبالها . . من خلال توقيعها و صورتها الرمزيه . . !!

وشخصيتها كمان هادئة  من خلال الردود و المشاركات في اغلب مواضيع المنتدى 

وكمان روان عندها مشاعر . . لكن كاتميتها بداخلها . . وهالشي مضر للصحه بحسب اعتقادي . . فلازم تبوح بمشاعرها لأقرب الاصدقاء إلها .

----------


## دموع الغصون

استمتعنا كتير بتحليل روان لشخصية معاذ من خلال المنتدى وتحليل معاذ لشخصية روان من خلال المنتدى 
هلا رح ننتقل لــ 
المرحله الثالثه
يعقب كل ضيف على ردود الضيف المقابل له ويناقشه ويصحح له ردوده
على الاسئله وتحليله لشخصيـته

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اجاباتكم كانت رائعة واستمتعتنا كثير بها 
شكرا معاذ وروان

----------


## دموع الغصون

معاذ & روان 

معكو يومين لو ما جيتو رح نضطر آسفين اختيار أعضار جدد لنمشي الموضوع 
ياريت تلتزمو بقوانين الموضوع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

روان و دودو رح يغيبوا فتره عن المنتدى ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساء الخير لكم . . 
الآن ما هي المهمه الموكله إلي لحتى نفعل الموضوع مره ثانيه . . ؟؟

بعدين اعتقد اذا ما كان فيه تفاعل من قبل الاعضاء معنا بالموضوع . . فما رح يتفعّل الموضوع بالشكل المطلوب . 

يعني بدنا همتكوا معنا . . 

لي عودة قريباً

----------


## دموع الغصون

معاذ نحنا هلا بالمرحلة التالته لهلا مافي دور للاعضاء بالمرحله الجايه بكون في دور للأعضاء 
هلا دورك ودور روان بس 
هلا شوف أجوبتها لروان و تحليلها لشخصيتك واحكيلنا شو رأيك بإجاباتها و بتحليلها و صححلنا الغلط واحكيلنا عن حالك ضمن الاسئلة يلي جاوبتهم 
بعد هيك بتجي روان وبتحلل اجاباتك وتحيليك 
يعني كنو عم بتصححو حكي بعض 

بالمرحلة الرابعة ممكن نخلي الأعضاء بتفاعلو معكو 

يعني هلا دور الأعضاء محصور فقط بالتعرف عليكو من بعيد 

مابعرف ازا روان مطوله يا صديقه او موضوع غيابها كم يوم ؟؟ عندك فكره عن الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعني فتره قصيره ..

----------


## &روان&

مرحبا كيفكم انا كتير اسف ع التأخير بس كنت مضطرة  
 وخلص رجعنا انا ودود لنكمل  دورنا في المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

هلأ بالنسبة لاجوبة معاذ وتحليلو لشخصية  كانت  نوعا ما  صح 

 بس في شوية انتقادات بالنسبة  لللقب   سيدة الحزن  يعني انا مو سيدة الحزن ولا بحب االحزن بس  في اشيا بتمر بحياتي بعبر عنها من خلال  المنتدى وعلى كل حال  فترة وبتعدي
 وانت من ناحية انك عتبان علي لانو ما الي الا اربعة مواضيع  هاي المشكلة رح حلها ان شاء الله
 وبس 
 والتحليل كان في محله 
وسلامتكم 
رواااااان

----------


## دموع الغصون

تمام بهيك بنكون عرفنا رأي روان وتحليلها لاجابة وتحليل معاذ 
هلا رح ننتظر معاذ ليحلل اجابة و تحليل روان 
وبعدها رح ننتقل للمرحلة الرابعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تحليل روان لشخصيتي .. كان دقيق نوعا ما 
وكانت منطقيه كثير بالتحليل 

وبالنسبه  لموضوع بأني بفكر بالماضي . . الحمد لله انا عم بحاول اتخلص من هالموضوع  والان عندي خطه مستقبليه بحياتي لازم انجزها .

وشكرا إلكم . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

المرحله الرابعه
حوار ونقاش عام في جميع المجالات
ويبدء كل منهما في طرح أي اسئله تجول في خاطره على الضيف الاخر
والأسئله تكون عن اي شي يريد الضيف معرفته عن الضيف الاخر او اي امر ترغب في مناقشته معه
و تبادل وجهات النظر حوله
بس خلي الاسئلة تكون عامة باي قضية اخرى 
يعني مو كرسي الاعتراف يكون حوار فكري مو شخصي 
رح نترك يومين لمعاذ وروان 
وبعدها يومين للاعضاء واسئلتهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساء الخير للجميع . . 
انا حابب اتناقش بموضوع 
" هل تؤيد فكره السفر الى الدول العربيه أو الأجنبيه للبحث عن الوظيفه " 
رغم انو وطنكـ هو الأحق فيكـ وبخبرتكـ 

وشكراً . .

----------


## &روان&

مسا الخيرات والمسرات

  هلأ بالنسية للفكرة  السفر بحد ذاتها  انا ما بأيدها  ابدا حتى لو كانت فرصة العمل فيها لا تعوض

  انا بفضل ادرس واشتغل في بلدي حتى لو ما فيها امكانات الي تؤهل العمل 

  وحتى لو كان مردودها مش ع قد التعب لانه بيضل بلدي 

   وزي ما حكيت وزي ما هو الصح  وطني احق   بخبراتي ومهاراتي 

   وتراااااااااااب الوطن لا يبدل بكنز

          تحياتي    روااااان

----------


## &روان&

حابب اسمع رأيك في نفس  الموضوع  كونه  الفكرة  بتختلف من شخص لاخر   ومن ذكر لانثى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هلأ بالنسبه إلي . . انا إذا كانت عندي خبرات ومعارف بمجال معين . . فـ بحاول جاهداً اني اكرس تعبي وجهدي لوطني واني كمان اخدم الاردن بكل ما لدي من خبرات . . لحتى انو يعمر هالبلد ويصير أفضل بكثير .
لكن فيه مشكله بتواجه أغلب الشباب ألا وهي انو الراتب بيكون عالي مقارنه مع الرواتب عنّا بالاردن فأعتقد انو هاي أحد الاسباب يلي بتخلي الشباب تسافر خارج الوطن .

وشكرا . . 

إذا عندك موضوع ثاني وحابه نتناقش فيو انا جاهز .

----------


## &روان&

شو رأيك بالواسطة  ..........
   واذا صحتلك واسطة منيحة بتوافق 

   حتى لو كانت على حساب دور غيرك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الواسطه . . هي أمر سلبي 
 ولكن بات المجتمع لا يقدر العيش بدونها وخصوصا عند الحاجه للوظيفه . . بل ويعتبرونها نوع من انواع الفيتامينات التي يتغذون من خلالها .
لكن في الوقت الحالي . . اصبحت الواسطه امر ضروري لحتى تقدر تعيش . . على فكره إحنا يلي عملنا من الواسطه اشي كثير واحنا بنقدر على تغييرها .
لكن ايد وحده ما بتصفق ولا بتقدر تعمل اشي . . يعني لازم يكون عنّا إرادة بأنو تكون حياتنا طبيعيه بدون واسطات والله لنعيش احلى عيشه .

ستي . . بالوقت الحالي بكون كذاب لو حكيت انو إذا صحتلي واسطه بخصوص الوظيفه ورفضتها . . ( إذا عندك حدا يتواسطلي عشان اتوظف انا جاهز ) 
واعتبري الراتب اول شهر إلك عموله . . هيهيهيهيه 

إذا بدك اي شي ثاني أنا جاهز لحتى نتناقش فيو

----------


## &روان&

معك حق بكل الي حكيته
 والله انا لو صحتلي ما بحكي لاء  لانو اذا بدي استنى دوري بديوان الخدمة 
  بيكون الله يرحمني   طبعا بعيد الشر عني هههه
  وخاصة انو رقمي بالتوظيف 153  
     وخلص وعد اذا اذا لقيت واسطة كويسة خلص ما رح انساك هههههه
 وسلامتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

انبسطنا كتير بنقاشكو وبالاجوبه 
هلا انتو رح تضلو تتناقشو ونحنا كمان رح ناقشكو 

الباب هلا مفتوح لكل الأعضاء يلي حابب يناقش معاذ وروان 

عم ننتظر تفاعل الجميع 

وانا عندي كم سؤال و كم استفسار لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا السؤال لمعاذ وروان 

1- لما تشوف عضو لسا داخل جديد للمنتدى كيف بتقدر تكون صوره مبدئيه .. من مواضيعه ردوده صور تعليقاته 

2- الرسالة يلي حابب تتركها للمستقبل هون على جدران المنتدى ؟؟

3-اختار 5 أعضاء لحضور كل من 
 امسيه شعريه ... 
مسرح ..
سينما .. 
حفلة لكاظم ..
معرض فنون تشكيليه ..
أعمال تطوعيه .. 
قزدوره بشارع اختارو انتو وين ..
طلعه لجبل القلعه .. 


4- نتخيل المنتدى هو شلتك بالجامعه وطبيعي لكل واحد لقب او صفه او ميزه 
شو بتتخيل الاعضاء هيك اوصفلنا الاعضاء كنو كل عضو فرد من الشله 

بكفي مبدئياً والله لتعدموني 

اخر سؤال كلمة من معاذ لروان 
وكلمة من روان لمعاذ
وكلمة منكو التنين للحصن ولدموع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اسئلتي  لروان ..
- الأسرة .. كيف تنظري لها ؟؟
- ما مفهوم التربية لديك وكيف تطوري نفسك بها ؟؟
- محادثة الشباب والفتيات على الخاص .. ما رأيك بها ؟؟
- الاستقامة .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
- كيف تقيمي جمال الخاطرة ؟ استنادا على المفردات أم المشاعر ؟؟
- الصداقة بين الجنسين .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
- شاب أغلب قائمته في المنتدى فتيات .. بماذا تنظري له ؟ والعكس كذلك مع الفتاة .. كيف تنظري لها ؟
- الدعوة والنصحية .. ماذا تشكل في حياتك ؟؟
- شخص أثر في حياتك للأفضل .. سواء رجل أو امرأة ؟
- ما رأيك في الشبكات الاجتماعية .. الفيس بوك والتويتر وغيرها ؟
- عمل المرأة في المحلات التجارية ؟ كيف تنظري لها وما ضوابطها ؟
- ما رأيك في هذه المقولة " وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة " ؟
- هل المرأة مهمشة في مجتمعنا - أقصد االمملكة الاردنية؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أسئلتي لمعاذ....

- التسامح بنظرك كيف يقاس و لمن يمنح؟؟

- الغضب متى يزورك و لا تندم؟؟؟

- طفولتك كيف تنظر لها؟؟؟

- الأسرة معناها و أسسها بنظرك؟؟

- العقل و مخاطبته كيف تقدرة ؟؟؟

- الصبر متى يجبرك على أتباعة؟؟؟


- الصراع بين أدم و حواء بأثبات الأفضلية كيف تنظر له؟؟

- الأخوة و عبء الأخت هل يثقل كاهلك أو يأرق مضجعك؟؟؟

- أكبر نقطة تحول بحياتك؟؟

- شيء لا يتم يومك بدونه؟؟

- أكبر ندم بحياتك؟؟

- الرجولة بنظرك كيف تعرف؟؟

-نظرتك للزواج ؟؟ أفضل عمر له للجنسين؟ أتأيد زواج الفتاة بعمر صغير و كذلك الشاب؟؟ شروط هذه الخطوة؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لكما انتما الاثنين 

بنظركما لماذا الاعضاء ابتعدوا هكذا عن المنتدى؟

كلمة من معاذ وروان لي انا ؟

كلمة من معاذ وروان للمنتدى الغالي والاعضاء الكرام ؟

----------


## &روان&

1- لما تشوف عضو لسا داخل جديد للمنتدى كيف بتقدر تكون صوره مبدئيه .. من مواضيعه ردوده صور تعليقاته 
او شي بتجنبه........ لما اكون  فكرة من خلال ردودو 
ومن خلال مواضيعه وعلى هالاساس بتعامل معه

2- الرسالة يلي حابب تتركها للمستقبل هون على جدران المنتدى ؟؟
اذا  لم أراك في هذه الحياة فسوف اراك في الحياة الاخرى 

3-اختار 5 أعضاء لحضور كل من 
امسيه شعريه ...  امجاد الشموخ شمس صديقة دموع  قلعتي الابدية 
مسرح .. شمس معاذ صديقة محمد العزام  ماي لايف 
سينما ..  دودو وانا صديقة الوردة الاردنية دموع 
حفلة لكاظم .. دموع صديقة معاذ  الوسادة  شمس الوردة الاردنية 
معرض فنون تشكيليه .. محمد العزام ماي لايف  معاذ ملحم  امجاد الشوخ  قلعتي الابدية
أعمال تطوعيه ..   وسادة  هدوء شمس دودو دموع صديقة
قزدوره بشارع اختارو انتو وين .. قزدورة بشارع الثقافة   كل اعضاء الحصن 
طلعه لجبل القلعه ..  الوردة الاردنية شمس دموع صديقة معاذ  محمد العزام


4- نتخيل المنتدى هو شلتك بالجامعه وطبيعي لكل واحد لقب او صفه او ميزه 
شو بتتخيل الاعضاء هيك اوصفلنا الاعضاء كنو كل عضو فرد من الشله  يا ويلي
صديقة  الروح المرحةللشلة
 دودو  مجنونة الشلة
محمد العزام  مثقف الشلة
دموع  شاعرة

بكفي مبدئياً والله لتعدموني 

اخر سؤال كلمة من معاذ لروان 
وكلمة من روان لمعاذ
وكلمة منكو التنين للحصن ولدموع 
كلمة مني لمعاذ  الله يوفقك في حياتك ويتحقق كل يلي في بالك
دموع  انتي مبدعة في كل شي  
  كلمة للمنتدى الغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي     
لن انساك مهما طال الزمان بي 


  وكلمة اخيرة مني  
اذا مر الزمان علي فلم تروني فهذه  كلماتي فتذكروها
روان

----------


## &روان&

اسئلتي لروان ..  
- الأسرة .. كيف تنظري لها ؟؟
الاسرة هي الاساس الي من خلاله ادخل الحياة بكل مجالاتها
- ما مفهوم التربية لديك وكيف تطوري نفسك بها ؟؟
هي مجموعة من العادات  سواء اكانت حسنة ام سيئة حسب البيئة التي ننشأ فيها 
والتطور بيكون من خلال التجارب واخد الصح منها وترك الغلط بس اهم شي عندي التجربة مهما كانت بس بحدود
- محادثة الشباب والفتيات على الخاص .. ما رأيك بها ؟؟
ممممممممممم نوعا ما من اسمها  فيها شوية غلط
- الاستقامة .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
سلك طريق صحيح 
- كيف تقيمي جمال الخاطرة ؟ استنادا على المفردات أم المشاعر ؟؟
انا الخاطرة الي بتعجبني هي الي بتوصف حالتي بالوقت الحالي 
يعني حسب الحالة الي انا فيها
يعني على الاغلب المشاعر
- الصداقة بين الجنسين .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
الصداقة بين الجنسين مهما كانت  لا تعني لي شي لانه بالاغلب بتتحول لحب  
- شاب أغلب قائمته في المنتدى فتيات .. بماذا تنظري له ؟ والعكس كذلك مع الفتاة .. كيف تنظري لها ؟
يعني انا ما بحكم على الشكليات  يعني كل واحد حر
- الدعوة والنصحية .. ماذا تشكل في حياتك ؟؟
طريق حياة
- شخص أثر في حياتك للأفضل .. سواء رجل أو امرأة ؟
رجل   
- ما رأيك في الشبكات الاجتماعية .. الفيس بوك والتويتر وغيرها ؟
جيدو نوعا ما للي بيستخدمها صح 
- عمل المرأة في المحلات التجارية ؟ كيف تنظري لها وما ضوابطها ؟
ما بأيد عمل المرأة في المحلات التجارية
- ما رأيك في هذه المقولة " وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة " ؟
 صحيحة بكل معانيها 
- هل المرأة مهمشة في مجتمعنا - أقصد االمملكة الاردنية؟؟؟
لا والحمد الله على ما اعتقد المرأة اصبح لها راي في مجتمعاتنا بغض النظر عن البعض بس بشكل عااااام جيد  جدا

----------


## &روان&

لكما انتما الاثنين 

بنظركما لماذا الاعضاء ابتعدوا هكذا عن المنتدى؟
هي لعدة اسباب  يمكن مشاغل الحياة متل الدراسة العمل وهيك اشي
 ويمكن علاقات شخصية بين الاعضاء


كلمة من معاذ وروان لي انا ؟
كلما اتسعت افااااااااق المحبة  يصعب التعبير عنها يا وردة

كلمة من معاذ وروان للمنتدى الغالي والاعضاء الكرام ؟
انت الوطن بالنسبة الي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*روان انبسطت كتير باجاباتك وتفاعلك الحلو 
بس هاد السؤال جاوبيه لكل مكان 5 اعضاء مو بس عضو واحد 
مابدنا نطلع افراد بدنا جروبات 

اختار 5 أعضاء لحضور كل من
امسيه شعريه ...
مسرح ..
سينما ..
حفلة لكاظم ..
معرض فنون تشكيليه ..
أعمال تطوعيه ..
قزدوره بشارع اختارو انتو وين ..
طلعه لجبل القلعه .. 

*

----------


## &روان&

تــــــــــــــــــــــــم التعديل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بجننو اجاباتك انبسطت فيهم كتير 
يلا نفذي يا روان وخدينا هالمشاوير هههههههههه


*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههههه
ولو خلص وعد لما اشتري السيارة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بالتوفيق يارب 

صحيح روان موضوع ونفتح 
شو اكتر السلوكيات الخاطئه يلي بتلاحظيها بالشوارع 

*

----------


## &روان&

في كتير شغلات بس في شغلة كتير بتزعجني مع انها بنظر غيري عادية جدا
بس انا كتير بتزعجني وهي بيكون الواحد بسيارته وبشرب شي او بيوكل ويروح يرميها من الشباك وين ماتيجي تيجي 
انا لما  بشوف هالمنظر بضل اسب عليه لما ينشفه غليلي ههههه
تاني شي السرعة الغير طبيعية وفي كمان الاغاني الي صوتها عالي بالسيارة والله لو نضل نحكي لبكرة ما رح نخلص بعين الله

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي روان 

اجاباتك حلوة وصريحة وعفوية 


اتعرضتي بيوم لعلاقة شخصية مع احد اعضاء المنتدى .....

برايك شو بينقص الشباب والبنات بمجتمعنا .....

تقييمك لمفهوم العلاقة بين الشب والبنت ....

وين بكون المنتدى بافضل حالاته برايك .....

سلوكيات الاعضاء كيف بتقيميها .... مع ذكر السلبيات ان امكن ....

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير كانت اجاباتك حلوة روان

----------


## &روان&

اهلا وسهلا فيكي روان 
اهلين فيك

اجاباتك حلوة وصريحة وعفوية 
يحلي ايامك


اتعرضتي بيوم لعلاقة شخصية مع احد اعضاء المنتدى ..... لا    يمكن اختي ههههه دودو

برايك شو بينقص الشباب والبنات بمجتمعنا ..... الوعي بما يحدث من حولنا من احداث هي ليست من صالحنا ونحن بنفكر انها بصالحنا

تقييمك لمفهوم العلاقة بين الشب والبنت .... لا يوجد علاقات صادقة بين الشباب والبنات

وين بكون المنتدى بافضل حالاته برايك .....  لما يكون جميع الاعضاء  موجودين

سلوكيات الاعضاء كيف بتقيميها .... مع ذكر السلبيات ان امكن ....
 في سلوكيات  جيدة يمكن اقيمها وبعضها اقل من جيد 
بدون ذكر اسباب او سلوكيات

----------


## &روان&

> كتير كانت اجاباتك حلوة روان




عيونك الحلوة يا وردة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> هلا السؤال لمعاذ 
> 
> 1- لما تشوف عضو لسا داخل جديد للمنتدى كيف بتقدر تكون صوره مبدئيه .. من مواضيعه ردوده صور تعليقاته 
> 
> انا ما بقدر احكم على العضو إلا لما اتعامل معه
> 
> 2- الرسالة يلي حابب تتركها للمستقبل هون على جدران المنتدى ؟؟
> 
> كن متفائل . .
> ...





> أسئلتي لمعاذ....
> 
> - التسامح بنظرك كيف يقاس و لمن يمنح؟؟
> التسامح يقاس بحسب المخطىء و الخطأ له أهميه أيضاً 
> 
> 
> ويمنح التسامح لمن يستحق .
> - الغضب متى يزورك و لا تندم؟؟؟
> 
> ...





> لكما انتما الاثنين 
> 
> بنظركما لماذا الاعضاء ابتعدوا هكذا عن المنتدى؟
> 
> لانه الفيس بوك طلع . . واصبح المنتدى اشي قديم بالنسبه للبعض منهم
> كلمة من معاذ وروان لي انا ؟
> 
> شكرا إلك على الموضوع الحلو . . 
> وبالتوفيق بدراستك 
> ...



شكرا لكم على الاستضافه الجميله . . واتمنى انكم استمتعتم باجوبتي وكنت خفيف الظل عليكم . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يسلمو معاذ كلك زوء على اجوبتك 
غلبناك معنا واستمتعنا كتير باستضافتك 


اختار عضو - شب - لحتى ترشح يكون ضيف من بعدك 

روان اختاري عضوه - بنت - لحتى ترشحيها ضيفه من بعدك 


بعد ما يختارو الاعضاء رح نبدأ باستضافتهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بختار . . Mylife079

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يسعد مساكم جميعاً ، الموضوع روعة والردود روعة اكتر والضيفين روعة اكتر واكتر ، متابع بشوق ِِ*

----------


## &روان&

وانا بختااااااااااااااااااااار  الوردة الاردنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*معاذ ياريت تخبر " حورية " بالموضوع 
و روان ياريت تخبري " الوردة الأردنية " بالموضوع 

بهيك بكونو الضيوف الجدد معنا 


حورية & الوردة الأردنية 


وبنبدأ بالمرحلة الأولى 

ستكون للرد على اسئلة الموضوع من قبل الضيفين

الاسئله
عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
شخصيته في المنتدى؟
معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟
قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
اجمل رد له ؟
من العضو المقرب له ؟
نصيحة توجهها له ؟
طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟

اسئله اختياريه
كيف التحـقـت بالـمنـتدى ؟
ما هو أطرف موقـف واجهته في الـمنـتدى ؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
هو شخص كتير مميز ومن الاعضاء المؤسسين للمنتدى 

شخصيته في المنتدى؟
شخصية كتير حلوة متفاعل مع الاعضاء  بس دائما حزين 

معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
كتير ممتازة 

ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
التفاؤل والامل والابتعاد عن الحزن 

بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
روحه المميزة والحزن الذي يعتريه دائما 

هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لا ابدا 

لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
الغائب الحاضر

صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
الحزن 

بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
بالصراحة وروحه الملاينة حزن 

مواضيعه كتير حلوة ومميزة 

مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
سجل كلمات قلب ينبض بحب الاردن

ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
كتير حلو 

ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
مميز

ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
رائعة جدا ومعبرة 

ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
جميل جدا 

عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
ابتعدت كتير عن المنتدى وكمان انسى الماضي وعيش مستقبلك وانسى الحزن 

كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
صباح الخير 
صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟

قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
جيد جدا 

ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
الصبر 

موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
صدمة    ما بعرف ليش 

في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
في حب الله نلتقي 

ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
مميزة وحلوة 

اجمل رد له ؟
مهما اختلفت أسباب الهداية لأيٍ منا، تظل الخطوة الأولى في الطريق هي الرغبة والإصرار على التغيير .. فإلحاحك على نفسك برغبتك الصادقة في التغيير للأفضل

من العضو المقرب له ؟
محمد العزام 

نصيحة توجهها له ؟
ابتعد كل البعد عن الحزن 

طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟
لا تطل الغياب عن المنتدى

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا على الدعوة ...


عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
عضو اثبتت شخصيتها بالمنتدى بفتره كثير قصيره وكانت من المتفوقين فيه

شخصيته في المنتدى؟
رائعه تحمل الكثير من العطاء

معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
معامله حسنه

ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
ينقصها الاستمرار معنا

بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
نقاشاتها الهادفه

هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟

لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
المتميزه

صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
الحزن في بعض الاوقات

بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
نقاشاتها الجاده والموضوعيه

مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
برنامج بين ايديكم

ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
رائع يكفي انها ورده اردنيه

ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
رائع

ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
حلوه الله يخليها البنوته

ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
حلو بس الاغنيه حزينه شوي كأنو

عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
لا شيء

كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
لا تحزن

صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟


قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
جيد جدا

ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
كمان الصبر
موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
اغلب المواضيع لانه ما عندي وقت لحتى ارد مشغول بالشغل وهيك يعني

في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
ممتاز بـقسم الحوار والنقاشات

ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
في مكانها وراقيه

اجمل رد له ؟

من حاول ارضاؤك بكل الطرق لا تحاول خذلانه بأي طريقه
من العضو المقرب له ؟
اتوقع دموع الغصون

نصيحة توجهها له ؟
اهتمي بدراستك

طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟
كمان تهتم بدراستها اكثر لانها بمرحله تحتاج لتركيز*

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا الورده الاردنيه على ردودك الحلوة 

كلك زوء والله 

كل الاحترام لروحك الوردية*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا اخي ماي لايف على ردودك الجميلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

استمتعت كتير باجاباتكم 


هلا رح ننتقل للمرحلة الثانية 
المرحله الثانيه
تحليل واكـتشاف شخصية الضيف المقابل

----------


## mylife079

*الورده الاردنيه من احد كبار الشخصيات بالمنتدى بوجودها يتالق المنتدى
معطاءه من بحر علمها .
تتواجد دائما هنا ولها مشاركات عديده
علمت من هذه المشاركات بأنها تشتاق لاشخاص معينين اما موجدين او رحلو عنها
باعتقادي انها تفضل المواضيع التي تحتوي على نقاشات لذلك هي ورده هذه النقاشات*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ماي لايف مسجل من تاريخ Sep 2008 لذلك هو من الاعضاء المؤسسين للمنتدى معطاء للمنتدى بحبه بحترم الاعضاء الموجودين هون .
هو متواجد في جميع الاقسام وله مشاركات عديدة لكني لاحظت انه بتواجد اكثر شيء في قسم في حب الله نلتقي .
حزين دائما بظل يفكر بالماضي وتاثيره عليه لذلك هو اسير لهذه الاحزان

----------


## mylife079

> ماي لايف مسجل من تاريخ Sep 2008 لذلك هو من الاعضاء المؤسسين للمنتدى معطاء للمنتدى بحبه بحترم الاعضاء الموجودين هون .
> هو متواجد في جميع الاقسام وله مشاركات عديدة لكني لاحظت انه بتواجد اكثر شيء في قسم في حب الله نلتقي .
> حزين دائما بظل يفكر بالماضي وتاثيره عليه لذلك هو اسير لهذه الاحزان



 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :Icon26:  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
انبسطنا كتير بالتعليقات 


ننتقل للمرحلة التالته 




المرحله الثالثه
يعقب كل ضيف على ردود الضيف المقابل له ويناقشه ويصحح له ردوده
على الاسئله وتحليله لشخصيـته


عم ننتظر الوردة و حورية 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اسفة على التاخير دموع 

تحليل ماي لايف كتير صحيح 
انا بفضل قسم النقاش على باقي الاقسام 
وفعلا انا بشتاق جدا لاشخاص صار لهم تاثير قوي في حياتي وهم موجودين لكنهم بعيدين جدا عني 
تحليله وكلامة صحيح

----------


## mylife079

نفس الشي كلامها صح 100%

يسلمو وردتنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بهيك بنكون كملنا المرحلة التالته 
بشكرك الوردة بشكرك حوريه 

رح ننتقل للمرحلة الرابعه والاخيره 
المرحله الرابعه
حوار ونقاش عام في جميع المجالات
ويبدء كل منهما في طرح أي اسئله تجول في خاطره على الضيف الاخر
والأسئله تكون عن اي شي يريد الضيف معرفته عن الضيف الاخر او اي امر ترغب في مناقشته معه
و تبادل وجهات النظر حوله

معكو يومين تتناقشو باي موضوع بخطر ببالكو 
بعدها رح نترك يومين لمشاركة الاعضاء 





*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

- الأسرة .. كيف تنظر لها ؟؟
- ما مفهوم التربية لديك وكيف تطور نفسك بها ؟؟
- محادثة الشباب والفتيات على الخاص .. ما رأيك بها ؟؟
- الاستقامة .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
- كيف تقيم جمال الخاطرة ؟ استنادا على المفردات أم المشاعر ؟؟
- الصداقة بين الجنسين .. ماذا تعني لك ؟؟
- شاب أغلب قائمته في المنتدى فتيات .. بماذا تنظر له ؟ والعكس كذلك مع الفتاة .. كيف تنظر لها ؟
- الدعوة والنصحية .. ماذا تشكل في حياتك ؟؟
- شخص أثر في حياتك للأفضل .. سواء رجل أو امرأة ؟
- ما رأيك في الشبكات الاجتماعية .. الفيس بوك والتويتر وغيرها ؟
- عمل المرأة في المحلات التجارية ؟ كيف تنظر لها وما ضوابطها ؟
- ما رأيك في هذه المقولة " وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة " ؟
اسفة كتييييييييييييييييير عالتاخير 
بس انتي عارفة السبب دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حوريه ياريت تختار عضو من بعدك وتخبره برساله 

الوردة ياريت تختاري عضوه من بعدك و تخبريها برساله 


عم ننتظر الضيوف الجدد*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا بختار صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

!! _ !!

وانآ استنى فيكو ،،

----------


## mylife079

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااا

انا بختار محمد العزام*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عم ننتظر محمد العزام & وصديقه 

ورح نبدأ المرحلة الأولى بعد تواجدهم بالموضوع 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ايوه هيك ارجعوا فعلوا الموضوع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
محمد العزام ،، من الاعضاء المؤسسين وصاحب السياسه الحكيمة ،،

شخصيته في المنتدى؟
شخصيته محبوبه واستثنائيه نوعآآ مآ ،،

معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
معامله طيبه واخويه ،،

ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
ممم يمكن وظيفه افضل ،،

بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
ارائه السياسيه ،،

هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
لا ،،

لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
حكيم ،، 

صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
الغياب عن المنتدى ،،

بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
عنده بطاقات امنيه كثيره 

مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
،، مواضيع قابله للنقاش ،، برنامج افتح قلبك 

ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
هو ايضآ اسمه الحقيقي ،،

ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
محمد شو لقبكـ .؟

ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
حلوه ،، 

ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
مو حلو  ،،


عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
زميل وينك مختفي ليكون خطفك حدآ 

كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
الله يسعدك ،،

صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟


قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
جيد ،،


ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
مافي شي معين ،،

موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
سؤال للجميع ،، مو عارفه ليش 

في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟
القسم السياسي ،، ممتاز
الحوار ،، جيدجدآ 
كلام الناس ضعيف

ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
غريبه لانه نوعآ ما يكون متمسكـ برأيه بس يعبر كثير لما يكون الموضوع بتخصصه ،،

اجمل رد له ؟
لغات كثيرة نحتاج الى تعلمها لكي نرتقي بكلامنا 
احد الردود اللي عجبتني ،،

من العضو المقرب له ؟
محمد حوريه ،،

نصيحة توجهها له ؟
اذا احببت يومآ كن رؤوف بمن تحب ،،

طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟
بطاقه امنيه 



*

----------


## محمد العزام

عَرف هذا العضـو ؟
نشمية المنتدى 

شخصيته في المنتدى؟
قوية 

معاملته مع الاعضاء ؟
جيده وعدوانية في بعض الاوقات 

ماذا ينقص هذا العضو برايك ؟
الصبر 

بماذا يتميز هذا العضو عن غيره ؟
ببقاء قلبه ينبض بهذا المنتدى 

هل سبق و ان مررت بموقف معه و ماهو ؟
مواقف كثيرة ولكن اهمها موقف لحل خلاف بين صديقة وعضو اخر بالمنتدى 

لقب تطلقـه على هذا العضـو ؟
الماضي والحاضر للمنتدى 

صفه تتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ؟
التسرع والنظرة السلبيه للحياة بمجرد موقف معين 

بماذا يشتهر هاذا العضو ؟
المعاملة الجيدة مع الاعضاء 

مواضيـع اعجبتك لـ هذا العضـو ؟
انا امي اردنية 
كعادتي 

ما رايك فى اسمه المستعار؟
الصداقة وقيمة الصداقة لدى صديقة بنت الشديفات 

ما رأيك بـ لقب هذا العضـو ؟
مافي لقب لالها ....بس هي مشرفة لقسم 

ما رأيك بـ صورتـه الرمزيـة ؟
الشماغ الاردني عز وفخر  لكل مواطن 

ما رايك فى توقيعه ؟
مثير من ناحية الشعور بالوطنية والانتماء 

عتب تود قولـه لـ هذا العضـو ؟
نظرة الامل وان فتقدتيها يوما سوف تعود 

كلمـه تود قولها لهذا العضو ؟
من كلام الثناء على عضو في منتدى الحصن عاصر اجيال لهذا المنتدى فلكي كل الاحترام والتقدير 


صورة او تصميم تهديها للعضو ؟
ربما اعتدت لا اقيم هديتي لعضو بصورة او تصميم ولكن مجرد خيال يرسمه العضو في مخيلته واحلامه كفتاه تحمل اسم اردنها وحفرت هذا الاسم في قلبها وطمنات الكل بانها على صفة هذا الوطن 
شامخة عالية لاتنكسر ابدا ... صاحبة العز والفخر ....

قيّم تواجده في المنتدى ممتاز جيدجدا" جيد مقبـول ؟
جيد جدا 

ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضـو ؟
عدم التغير مالاختلاف مهما اختلف الزمان والاشخاص 


موضوع لـ هذا العضـو قرأتـه ولم تستطع الرد سوى بـ الصمت ولماذا ؟
جميع المواضيع التي اقراها لصديقة يجب ان اشارك بلمسة بها ولكن وان كانت هناك مواضيع لما اشارك بها فذلك لايكون صمت بل ربما يكون نسيان او عدم قراءة الموضوع 

في أي قسم من اقسـام المنتدى ترى تواجده ممتاز جيد جدا جيد ضعيـف ؟

كلام الناس ....ممتاز 
السياسي ...جيد 
المنتدى العام ....جيد جدا 

ما رأيك بـ ردود هذا العضـو ؟
من ناحية الردود فبذاكرة اي عضو لايتسيطع ان يتذكر جميع الردود لاي عضو ولكن دائما تكون اغلب ردودها مثيرة للنقاش 

اجمل رد له ؟
الها ردود كثير حلوة لاتقتصر على رد واحد فقط 

من العضو المقرب له ؟
معاذ ملحم 

نصيحة توجهها له ؟
الحياة مليئة بالمفاجات منها المفرح ومنها المحزن فحاولي ان تجمعي المفرح فقط 

طلب تطلبـه من هذا العضـو ؟

الاستمرار بالتواجد بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*المرحله الثانيه
تحليل واكـتشاف شخصية الضيف المقابل


،، 


محمد قبل هاي المرحله انا عندي تعليق على اجوبتك انا مو عدوانيه
 بالعكس شخصيتي هاديه يمكن عصبيه بس عدوانيه لا ،، 


نرجع 
،،

محمد العزام عضو مؤسس في المنتدى 
شاهد عيّان على اغلب المواضيع عاصر جميع الاجيال
وكان رمزآآ من رموز المنتدى ،،
لذلكـ يتصف بسياسه حكيمه في بعض الاوقات وطائشه في الاوقات الاخرى 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

كرد على تعليق صديقة بالنسبة للاراء الطائشة 
فدائما الانسان مايتعرض للطيش في حياته وتؤثر على تفكيره ولكن من يتغلب عليها سيكون الطيش عنوان لفترة بسيطة في حياته ومن لم يتغلب عليها فدائما يبقى كذلك 
والحكمة صفة ولكنها مابتغلب على البشر والكمال لله وحده 
ولطالما كما يعبر الكثيرون بانني كنت رمزا من رموز المنتدى ولكن ليس بمقياس الوقت وانما بالتفكير المنطقي والعقلاني لدرجة فهم جميع الطبقات في هذا المنتدى 
فانني لم اقدم شيء بالرغم مما قدمته لهذا المنتدى فهو يستحق ان نقدم له اكثر من ذلك لكي نعتبر انفسنا رمزا من رموزه 


كرايي الان في صديقة بنت الشديفات 
فهي ايضا كذلك فدائما ماعاصرت في هذا المنتدى من عمالقة ومن مخضرمين في هذا المنتدى ولطالما قدمت من قلبها ومن عقلها لكي تفيد غيرها من يحتاجون لذلك وممن يريدون ان يشاركوا بالمنتدى من اجل المعرفة وليس فقط من اجل المشاركة 

كرايي في العدوانية بصفة صديقة فكما ذكرتي بانها عصبية ولكن من العصبية مايؤدي الى العدوانية من دون قصد ولهذا لايجب ان ناخذ تلك الكلمة بالمعنى الحرفي لها وانما بالمعنى الذي يريده غيرنا من اجل ان يرشدنا الى شيء ربما يريد ان يطلعنا عليه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*زميل يمكن وجودك هون وانت معاصر للاجيال سهل على البعض التعامل معك
كمرشد ومستقبل لكل الافكار سواء كنت تتصف بالحكمه في الرأي او طيش في بعض الاراء 
اعتذر لكن طيشك ينبع من حكمه وانآ لا اقصد فيه طيش آآخر ،، 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شو محمد نكمل .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يعطيكوا العافية محمد & صديقة 

انبسطت كتير بالمرحلة الأولى والتانيه 


وعم ننتظر انتقالكوا للمرحلة التالته 


المرحله الثالثه
يعقب كل ضيف على ردود الضيف المقابل له ويناقشه ويصحح له ردوده
على الاسئله وتحليله لشخصيـته


ننتظر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سبق وحكيت لمحمد بأنه شخصيتي مو عدوانيه ،،
احيانآآ اكون متسرعه لكن في وقتي الحالي ابتعد كل البعد عن النظرات السلبيه لأي شيء في الحياه ،

جميع اعضاء المنتدى اصدقاء لي واكيد انت اولهم زميل ،،
وحياتي في المنتدى ستبقى مستمره وان باعدتنا الظروف ،، 


هكذآآ ربما هي المرحله الثالثه انتظر ردكـ ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالنسبة لاجابات صديقة كانت حلوة وواقعية بنسبة كبيرة 

بالنسبة لشغل جديد بالفعل ببحث عن شي بديل بحياتي 

وخطوط امنية متوفرة عندي بشكل كبير ههههههههههههههه اذا بدك موجود

وبالنسبة لتواجدي بالمنتدى عاصرت كثير اعضاء ويمكن كنت رمز من رموزه بفترات ويمكن لسا بعدني هيك لانه مافي تفاعل كبير من الاعضاء لانه مافيه اعضاء من اصله 

ولتمسكي برايي في كثير من المواقف والمناقشات بحب اتمسك فيها لو كان في اعضاء ضد هالراي بس بحب اقنعهم فيه لانه بكون مبني على شي قواعد واسس وشي ثابت لهيك حتى لو ماقدرت اقنعهم في بالنهاية بكون كل شخص متمسك برايه وبنكون طبقنا مبدا الراي والراي الاخر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لالا يسلمو خطي مكفيني ،،

نقاشاتك رائعه وبعدني على قراري بأنك متعصب ،، 


،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*المرحله الرابعه ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*محمد العزام،، برأيكـ ما هو الحلم الناجح .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مستمتعين بحواركو عم ننتظر المزيد 
متابعين كاعضاء بصمت لكم يوم وبعدها رح ندخل للخط

----------


## محمد العزام

اسف على التاخير 


الحلم الناجح .....


لكل انسان احلامه ولكل انسان ايمانه بتحقيق شيء في حياته 

ولكل منا سبيل الى ذلك 
ولكن منا اسلبوه في تحقيق حلمه 
سواء كان هذا الحلم مبني عل  وقائع او مجرد من الخيال فيسعى الى تحقيقه مهما كان الثمن 

الحلم الناجح هو مايترجم على ارض الواقع ... هو مايراه الانسان يتحقق امامه 
هو ماكان مبتغاه هو ماكان يحلم بحه لكي يصل اليه 
هو ماوصل اليه بجهده وبتعبه

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة 

هل يتوقف الحلم عند الانسان بمجرد تحقيقه ام انه تخلق لديه احلام اكبر من ذلك 

وهل بنفس صديقة ذلك ...حلم يليه حلم ام انها تتوقف عند حلم واحد وفي حال انجزته فانها تكتفي به

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تفسير رائع للحلم الناجح ،، 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شو صديقة و العزام نبلش نحنا وندخل على الخط ؟؟



*

----------


## محمد العزام

انا من جهتي مافي اي مشكلة 

بس مابعرف عن صديقة 

سالتها سؤال ولسا ماجاوبت عليه 



اللي بناسبك دموع اعمليه مافي عندي اي مشكلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جد انتو التين كسلانين مافي تفاعل ليه هيك 

رح انتظر صديقه لتجاوب على سؤالك وبعدها رح نشارك نحنا والاعضاء ليومين بس 



*

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههه طيب مارح نضل كسلانين 

مثل ماحكيتي رح نستنى صديقة وبعدها بنشوف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
هل يتوقف الحلم عند الانسان بمجرد تحقيقه ام انه تخلق لديه احلام اكبر من ذلك 

،،
لا تبدأ بعدهآآ احلام اكبر من ذلكـ ،،

وهل بنفس صديقة ذلك ...حلم يليه حلم ام انها تتوقف عند حلم واحد وفي حال انجزته فانها تكتفي به
،، 
بعض الاحلام عندي يجب ان تليهآآ احلام ،، 
كـ دراستي اتمنى المزيد منهآآ وان لا تتوقف عند مدى معين ،،


اعتذر لِ تأخري ،، 


محمد برأيكـ ما مدى استمراريه اي علاقه في الحياه
سواء كانت صداقه او اهتمام او اعتياد او اي شي .؟؟

برأيكـ اسباب تهرب البعض من المسؤوليه على اي صعيد .؟؟

وما اهتماماتكـ هذه الايام .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتصور بهيك هلا دور الأعضاء المجال مفتوح للجميع للمشاركة نقاش محمد وصديقه بالمشاركات السابقة وطرح قضايا جديدة 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بـ انتظاركم ,,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
محمد وصديقة 
انا ما رح ناقشكوا بالاسئلة وبحواركوا 
لكن بوصل لنتيجة من خلال اجاباتكوا على هالاسئلة 


لأي مدى بتأمن بهالمقولة 
يد الله تعمل في خفاء فلا تستعجلوها !


شو رأيكوا بالمقولتين 
لَيسْت كُل البلادِ " وَطَنْ " .. ولا كُلُ القلوب سَكن !
ما أكثر الناس وما أندر الإنسان !


تعليقكوا على هالصورة 



الآن ماذا تفتقد ... 
أنا بحاجة إلى ... 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*،،


لأي مدى بتأمن بهالمقولة 
يد الله تعمل في خفاء فلا تستعجلوها !

100% لأنه لا يضيع شيء وضعنآآه في يد الله تباركـ وتعالى ،،

شو رأيكوا بالمقولتين 
لَيسْت كُل البلادِ " وَطَنْ " .. ولا كُلُ القلوب سَكن !
هي كذلكـ ببساطه لان كل فرد منّآآ له تفكيره وقلب ينبض بداخله يحب شيء ويكره اشياء ،،

ما أكثر الناس وما أندر الإنسان !
رائعه لان الضمير في الانسان ولا يوجد لكل الناس ،،

تعليقكوا على هالصورة 

:: فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه ::


الآن ماذا تفتقد ... افتقد بعضي ،،
أنا بحاجة إلى ... خبر عنه ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

لأي مدى بتأمن بهالمقولة 
يد الله تعمل في خفاء فلا تستعجلوها !

الى حد كبير ...لانه دائما قضاء الله يحكم بالاخر ومهما فعلنا ومهما عملنا فان ارادة الله هي التي تتحقق 


شو رأيكوا بالمقولتين 
لَيسْت كُل البلادِ " وَطَنْ " .. ولا كُلُ القلوب سَكن !
دائما الوطن يكن واحد ولايوجد بديل له ...مهما ابتعدنا عنه ومهما تغربنا ومهما فعلنا فهوة يبقى وطن واحد يعيش في قلوبنا ومشاعرنا وايضا ينطبق على القلوب بنفس فربما نحتاج في زماننا وايامنا قلب واحد فقط يسكننا فيه 

ما أكثر الناس وما أندر الإنسان !
ما اكثر حين تعدهم ولكن هم في النائبات قلبل ...ما اكثرهم عندما تعدهم كاسماء ولكن ما اندرهم عندما تحتاج الى وقفتهم ...ما اكثرهم عندما تعطيهم ولكن ما اندرهم عندما تحتاج منهم


تعليقكوا على هالصورة 

معا لمحاربة الجهل والتعلم 


الآن ماذا تفتقد ... 
افقتقد الكثير من خسرتهم في حياتي 

أنا بحاجة إلى ... 
ذلك القلب الذي يسكنني به

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
رائعون أنتم 
استمتعت كتير باجابتكم وبفكركم الراقي 
استمتعنا معكم بحضوركم و باجاباتكم وبحواركم 

اعتقد هيك مدة الاستضافة انتهت كنت بتمنى نشوف تفاعل الأعضاء لكن للأسف 

بهيك بنتهي لقائنا بصديقة ومحمد 


عم ننتظر صديقة تختار عضوه من بعدها 
ومحمد يختار عضو من بعده 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انا بختاركـ دموع ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع 


استضافة كانت حلوة 






وانا بختار اليتيم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اوك وانا جاهزه لنبدأ بالموضوع 
بس لنشوف اليتيم ازا رح يشارك 


بنتظر الموافقه منه لنبدأ 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وين اليتيم العماني 

شو محمد خبرته ؟؟ 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

خبرته 
بس شكله اليتيم سافر على بلاده 



رح ارد ابعثله رساله ونستنى يومين واذا ماقرر او دخل رح اختار عضو ثاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اوك بنتظر 

...

*

----------

